# Programme in JFrame starten



## Matong (17. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leit'le,

ich habe eine Oberfläche in SWING gebaut, und möchte mit einem Button-Klick ein Externes-Programm starten.

Das funktioniert zwar, aber ich möchte, dass das externe Programm in meiner SWING-Anwendung so starten, dass sie direkt integriert wird (sich also kein neues Fenster öffnet, sondern dass es sich in der SWING-Anwendung integriert).

Ist das möglich, und wenn ja kann mir da jemand Informationen drüber geben?


Vielen Dank schonmal,

Matong


----------



## AlArenal (17. Sep 2004)

Mir wäre keine Möglichkeit bekannt.

Und sollte ich so ne Anwendung mal sehen, erschlage ich den Entwickler höchstpersönlich. Alleine bei der Vorstellung des resultierenden Kuddelmuddels wird mir ganz anders


----------



## Roar (17. Sep 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und sollte ich so ne Anwendung mal sehen, erschlage ich den Entwickler höchstpersönlich. Alleine bei der Vorstellung des resultierenden Kuddelmuddels wird mir ganz anders



*duck* ich hab sowas mal zum spaß gemacht  :lol: 

da konnte man swing programme starten, und die frame rootpanes wurden dann alle in ein JInternalFrame gepappt...   :roll: ... allerdings hat das ganze nicht soo wunderprächtig funktinoiert, es wurden z.b. auch keine dialoge oder so angezeigt, ich hab auch nicht weitergemacht.

realisiert hab ich das einfach so (achtung, schmutzig! aber mir fällt auch nix einfacherers ein ohne JNI):
- applikaiton starten, nicht per Runtime.exec, sondern in der gleichen VM, einfach die main methode aufgerufen,
- und im hintergrund einen Thread der alle paarhundert millisekunden alle vom programm erzeugten Frames (Frame.getAllFrames() oder so) einsammelt und in JInternalFrames packt, diese dann schließt...

</dirty>


----------



## Matong (17. Sep 2004)

Well,

der dirty vorschlag ist zwar net, aber das externe Programm ist keine Java-Anwendung sonder bspw. der Mozilla-Firefox oder so.

Ich habe das schon unter C++ gesehen, dass man Programm in einem anderen Einfügen kann, aber ich weiß nicht wie das geht.

Also, wohl keine Chance mit Java, oder??

Grüße,
Matong


----------



## Roar (17. Sep 2004)

ein natives programm? nein das könnte wohl überaus schwierig werden. wenn du das jetzt aber konkret nur machen willst weil du eine html rendering engine haben willst ist das wohl overkill^1000, dagibt es jede menge pure java und native apis. am besten gefällt mir JRex, http://jrex.mozdev.org (oder so).. da kannst du dann auf den mozilla zugreifen.


----------



## Matong (17. Sep 2004)

Servus,

dass mit JRex ist sehr interessant, aber ich möchte um genau zu sein ein native Programme einbinden.

Ich will nämlich ne Steuerung für MP3- & DVD-Player erstellen, nur irgendwie scheint dass ganze wohl sehr unmöglich oder umständlich zu machen.

Ich habe schon gehört dass man windows-DLLs nutzen kann, irgendwie, aber leider habe ich da noch nicht so richtig den Überblick.

Aber so wie ich dass sehe muss ich mir da wohl besondere Tricks einfallen lassen, um das ganze zu implementieren.

Oder wie seht Ihr das?

Grüße,
Matong


----------



## AlArenal (17. Sep 2004)

Einbindung von IE und Mozilla funktioniert mit JDIC 

https://jdic.dev.java.net/


----------



## AlArenal (17. Sep 2004)

Matong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will nämlich ne Steuerung für MP3- & DVD-Player erstellen, nur irgendwie scheint dass ganze wohl sehr unmöglich oder umständlich zu machen.



Die haben doch selbst schon ne Steuerung, warum sollte man da noch was drumrum coden? *verwirrtbin*
Ich hab ernsthaft Schwierigkeiten warum ich Winamp noch in ein anderes Programm pappen sollte...

Sonst schau doch ob du entsprechende Bibliotheken zum Abspielen für Java findest und mach den Kram komplett selbst, anstatt den Dr. Frankenstein zu spielen.


----------



## Roar (17. Sep 2004)

@AL: die browser geschichte hat bei mir nich geklappt, außerdem bietet JRex 1000 mal mehr möglichkeiten


----------



## Matong (17. Sep 2004)

Servus,

die Sache ist die, ich hab einen Controller, der nur begrenzte Tastaturcodes schicken kann (5 Stück), und sonst keine weiteren Eingabegeräte. Da dass ganze nen CAR-PC darstellen soll, möchte ich eben für verscheiden Programme die Steuerung anpassen, ohne gleich alles (DVD-Player, MP3-Player,....) neu zu programmieren.

Deshalb möchte ich die DVD-Player Ausgabe in mein Programm integrieren, genauso wie den Browser.

MP3 hab ich ne möglichkeit, dass zu realisieren, aber für das andere hab ich noch nichts gefunden.

BTW Wie kompliziert, bzw aufwendig wäre es, nen DVD-Player mit fertigen Libraries zu erstellen?

Grüße Matong


----------

